# USMC to SFAS



## Schmidt3 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello all,
I have the tentative green light from my Marine OSO that I will be selected for OCC-R. If I complete OCS and become a reserve officer, I’d eventually like to join special operations. While Marsoc or recon are in the Corps, I don’t like ocean swimming, so Army SF is more appealing. The Army SF mission also sounds much more interesting. I have a 2-part question: 

1) Is it possible to attend SFAS as a Marine reserves 1LT, and then switch my remaining service time to the Army to attend the Q course if i make it through selection? I saw this on some other forum but haven’t had it verified. 

2) would it be possible to resign my Marine commission after 2-3 years as a Marine Officer in order to transfer my remaining service to the Army as an enlisted person and apply for Army SF? I just ask in case I wanted to go the enlisted SF route after time as a Marine Officer... I hear officers don’t get to spend too much time on the ODAs. 

I am excited to go to OCS, but really want my end goal to be Army SF. I could just do the 18x program but I’d like to have some time to learn about the military, gain leadership/tactical skills, and physically prepare. But I think my Marine service commitment is about 5 years after OCS/TBS, and I’m not sure I’d want to wait that long to apply for SFAS! So I want to know if there is some way to go sooner rather than later. 

Thanks! I hope my question makes sense!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 21, 2020)

Since this is @Schmidt3 's first post, a quick reminder to the forum that new member intros are no longer required.

Important - Welcome to ShadowSpear!


----------



## Arf (Jun 22, 2020)

Schmidt3 said:


> Hello all,
> I have the tentative green light from my Marine OSO that I will be selected for OCC-R. If I complete OCS and become a reserve officer, I’d eventually like to join special operations. While Marsoc or recon are in the Corps, I don’t like ocean swimming, so Army SF is more appealing. The Army SF mission also sounds much more interesting. I have a 2-part question:
> 
> 1) Is it possible to attend SFAS as a Marine reserves 1LT, and then switch my remaining service time to the Army to attend the Q course if i make it through selection? I saw this on some other forum but haven’t had it verified.
> ...




This may or may not apply specifically to your situation, but I am posting this anyway to show that it does happen in other places.

On a case by case basis, I have discovered that they allow SWCC to go through SF selection on temporary orders (TAD). If we make it we can cross over to the army for SF.  If not we can remain SWCC on a case by case basis. 

This does not absolutely need to be at the end of our Navy contract, but it is preferred. I have seen it happen at the end of a Navy contract to go Active Duty SF. It was offered to me personally to cut my Navy contract short to go National Guard SF. 

Do some digging, if it’s possible for us, it may be possible for you. This was not an advertised thing. I had to really ask around.


----------



## Schmidt3 (Jun 22, 2020)

Arf said:


> This may or may not apply specifically to your situation, but I am posting this anyway to show that it does happen in other places.
> 
> On a case by case basis, I have discovered that they allow SWCC to go through SF selection on temporary orders (TAD). If we make it we can cross over to the army for SF.  If not we can remain SWCC on a case by case basis.
> 
> ...


 
Great, thanks! So it seems like something that I should keep in mind, but not count on. Thanks for finding that info. I thought I had seen something like it, but couldn’t find the information again.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jun 22, 2020)

My question is this...if your goal is to serve in the Army's Special Forces, why are you starting your career in the Marine Corps...?


----------



## Schmidt3 (Jun 22, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> My question is this...if your goal is to serve in the Army's Special Forces, why are you starting your career in the Marine Corps...?



Because I have to be an officer first for a few years before I can apply to SFAS (if I want to go 18A), and there are things I like about the conventional Marine Forces vs the Army that lead me to prefer to spend a few years in the Marines. I prefer their deployment cycles, and their officer training is superb. And so for some reason if I am unable to attend SFAS, I’d rather spend my career in the conventional Corps than Army.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 22, 2020)

@Schmidt3 - 

I fixed your thread title, it was bugging me that you did not capitalize USMC.


----------



## LimaPanther (Jun 23, 2020)

Schmidt3 said:


> While Marsoc or recon are in the Corps, I don’t like ocean swimming, so Army SF is more appealing. The Army SF mission also sounds much more interesting.





Schmidt3 said:


> And so for some reason if I am unable to attend SFAS, I’d rather spend my career in the conventional Corps than Army.



Seeing what you stated I wonder why you started another post Reserve Recon if you have no interest in it.


----------



## Schmidt3 (Jun 23, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> Seeing what you stated I wonder why you started another post Reserve Recon if you have no interest in it.



Yeah that’s true, I am more strongly considering SF. However, I am also aware that once in the Corps, it will be a lot easier to apply for Recon than to switch to Army (which at least right now would be my preference); additionally, my impressions of Recon from the outside might be very different from the reality that I see once I am in the Corps and can talk with Recon members. Part of the problem is that it is a lot easier to find information about SF, especially with books and podcasts, than about Recon, so I wanted to get on this website to learn more about Recon from people who know. I guess I just want to learn as much as I can about all the options! Being able to apply for either SF or Recon is about 3-4 years away, so my opinions and interests may change in that time. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 23, 2020)

Schmidt3 said:


> I wanted to get on this website to learn more about Recon from people who know.



Use the search bar, look for the word "recon" and member @Teufel 

Conversely, he might just pop back in to this thread since he was on your other one, but I bet you could find the info you're looking for throughout his posts.


----------



## LimaPanther (Jun 23, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Use the search bar, look for the word "recon" and member @Teufel
> 
> Conversely, he might just pop back in to this thread since he was on your other one, but I bet you could find the info you're looking for throughout his posts.



Myself and Board and Seize, along with other Recon Marines on here, are also available.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 23, 2020)

What’s the question? I must have missed it.


----------



## LimaPanther (Jun 24, 2020)

Teufel said:


> What’s the question? I must have missed it.



The originator stated he came on this website to learn about Recon from those that knew it. Cookie responded that he could talk with you. I responded that myself and others were also available. You and I had already responded to this young man when he started the post Reserve Recon. I informed the young man there was a reserve Recon company in his state and he could contact them for info. Also he could contact me and I would give him the info on the Company. I didn't want to put a lot of info out on here. I have not been privately contacted as of yet.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 24, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> Myself and Board and Seize, along with other Recon Marines on here, are also available.



My bad boss, I didn't intend to make it seem like he couldn't ask questions of the other recon members; there have been lots of guys who come here for recon info, and I know searching that word with that site member pops up a good number of threads/posts to dive into where @Schmidt3 could "learn about recon".


----------



## Teufel (Jun 24, 2020)

LimaPanther said:


> The originator stated he came on this website to learn about Recon from those that knew it. Cookie responded that he could talk with you. I responded that myself and others were also available. You and I had already responded to this young man when he started the post Reserve Recon. I informed the young man there was a reserve Recon company in his state and he could contact them for info. Also he could contact me and I would give him the info on the Company. I didn't want to put a lot of info out on here. I have not been privately contacted as of yet.


I am happy to answer specific recon questions that cannot be answered through a site search but am a bit busy with PCS prep at the moment to write long posts.


----------



## Appaloosa123 (Jun 24, 2020)

Will the role/capabilities of Reconnaissance Marines be impacted by the upcoming changes to the Marine Corps, as outlined in “Force Design 2030”?

Https://www.hqmc.marines.mil/Portal... Phase I and II.pdf?ver=2020-03-26-121328-460


----------



## Zachary6847 (Jul 29, 2020)

Schmidt3 said:


> Because I have to be an officer first for a few years before I can apply to SFAS (if I want to go 18A), and there are things I like about the conventional Marine Forces vs the Army that lead me to prefer to spend a few years in the Marines. I prefer their deployment cycles, and their officer training is superb. And so for some reason if I am unable to attend SFAS, I’d rather spend my career in the conventional Corps than Army.


There's nothing wrong with starting as a Marine


----------

